# The Epstein Yiddish jingle



## BF 388 (Aug 12, 2019)

What is it and where can I find it?


----------



## Null (Aug 12, 2019)

It's known as "Le Happy Merchant song" but I don't know what it's actually called.


----------



## BF 388 (Aug 12, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Michaelsoft (Aug 12, 2019)

Null said:


> It's known as "Le Happy Merchant song" but I don't know what it's actually called.


It's "Item Bounce" from Kirby Air Ride.


----------



## Null (Aug 12, 2019)

Michaelsoft said:


> It's "Item Bounce" from Kirby Air Ride.


lmfao wtf


----------



## Null (Aug 12, 2019)

LMFAO WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## BF 388 (Aug 12, 2019)

Wow, yeah, I found a soundcloud link but the Kirby song predates it by 7 years


----------



## UW 411 (Aug 12, 2019)

Kirby has pulled the wool over the goys eyes for years!


----------



## The Cunting Death (Aug 12, 2019)

holy shit I did not expect that from a Kirby game


----------



## BoingoTango (Aug 12, 2019)

All the powers of Mossad


----------



## Eryngium (Aug 12, 2019)

Based kirby.


----------



## Judge Holden (Aug 12, 2019)

Null said:


> lmfao wtf


I memba finding out about this a while ago. Apparently its because that game ripped a bunch of songs from some Kirby anime, and it was the theme song for the main villain or something






IIRC it may have been based on an actual old timey german/jewish song but I cant find a source due to the obscurity of such weebery


----------



## RetardedCat (Aug 12, 2019)

Motherfucker this is too funny it should be illegal


----------



## nonvir_1984 (Aug 12, 2019)

Maybe Jeff had this running when he strung himself up. When too much perversion is not enough. [It is safe.]


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Aug 12, 2019)

Null said:


> LMFAO WHAT THE FUCK





Judge Holden said:


> I memba finding out about this a while ago. Apparently its because that game ripped a bunch of songs from some Kirby anime, and it was the theme song for the main villain or something
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Jew fears the Samurai


----------

